# Pay reduced for Whole Foods



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

I noticed today that instaed of $18/hr Whole Foods blocks are now $15/hr. They've also added tip information on the acceptance page.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

The pay actually went up. They were not contributing 15/hr before this switch, likely much less.


----------



## Deleon333 (Jul 31, 2018)

Noooo they went down in my meket. Before inwas getting 20 an hour at whole food


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

People obviously do not read their emails...

Amazon has ended the practice of having VARIABLE base rates plus tips. Blocks will now have a SET base rate plus tips.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Based on the numbers from previous blocks, I don't think Whole Foods or Amazon Fresh (in Philadelphia) ever used variable pay.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

cvflexer said:


> People obviously do not read their emails...
> 
> Amazon has ended the practice of having VARIABLE base rates plus tips. Blocks will now have a SET base rate plus tips.


Sounds like they were taking drivers tips and with the uproar over DD they are trying to get out of being seen as ripping off drivers.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

observer said:


> Sounds like they were taking drivers tips and with the uproar over DD they are trying to get out of being seen as ripping off drivers.


YOU'RE A MODERATOR?

No wonder.

Last time I ever bother to post.

Byr


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

cvflexer said:


> YOU'RE A MODERATOR?
> 
> No wonder.
> 
> ...


?‍♂


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

observer said:


> Sounds like they were taking drivers tips and with the uproar over DD they are trying to get out of being seen as ripping off drivers.


And how long have you worked Flex PN/Whole Foods/Fresh/Restaurants?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

oicu812 said:


> And how long have you worked Flex PN/Whole Foods/Fresh/Restaurants?


Why would you think I work for those companies?

I said that those companies were ripping off/stealing tips from drivers.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

observer said:


> Why would you think I work for those companies?
> 
> I said that those companies were ripping off/stealing tips from drivers.


Without having worked for Flex Prime Now/Whole Foods/Fresh/Restaurants, you concluded that that Amazon was taking driver's tips. Very interesting.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

oicu812 said:


> Without having worked for Flex Prime Now/Whole Foods/Fresh/Restaurants, you concluded that that Amazon was taking driver's tips. Very interesting.


Amazon has been reducing drivers pay by the tip amount since last year. That is why the rate is variable. Driver gets a bigger tip, Amazon pays a lower rate and keeps the difference. Driver is ripped off by amount of tip.

That's why it's variable.

This is old news.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

observer said:


> Amazon has been reducing drivers pay by the tip amount since last year. That is why the rate is variable. Driver gets a bigger tip, Amazon pays a lower rate and keeps the difference. Driver is ripped off by amount of tip.
> 
> That's why it's variable.
> 
> This is old news.


Rate has always been variable. You can't prove it that it wasn't nor could anyone else. So, who's taken on Amazon in a class action regarding "stealing tips" and won?

People have been griping that their pay is getting less and less but doesn't think that people are tipping less and less because they simply provide a shit service. Because customers are tipping less and they provide even crappier service therefore even more incentive for the customers to tip less than previously or none at all.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

oicu812 said:


> Rate has always been variable. You can't prove it that it wasn't nor could anyone else. So, who's taken on Amazon in a class action regarding "stealing tips" and won?
> 
> People have been griping that their pay is getting less and less but doesn't think that people are tipping less and less because they simply provide a shit service. Because customers are tipping less and they provide even crappier service therefore even more incentive for the customers to tip less than previously or none at all.


https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/22/20828550/amazon-delivery-drivers-tips-end-base-salaries-flex


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

observer said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/22/20828550/amazon-delivery-drivers-tips-end-base-salaries-flex


You're using reporting from The Verge as basis that Amazon was stealing tips? The title of the article was misleading. Amazon just made it transparent that the variable base rate was always there. I'm going to stop replying because you without having work any Flex whatsoever using articles on the internet to prove your point. You have almost no credibility. Most articles on the internet are all clickbait. People that posts those links are just furthering sensationalism.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

oicu812 said:


> You're using reporting from The Verge as basis that Amazon was stealing tips? The title of the article was misleading. Amazon just made it transparent that the variable base rate was always there. I'm going to stop replying because you without having work any Flex whatsoever using articles on the internet to prove your point. You have almost no credibility. Most articles on the internet are all clickbait. People that posts those links are just furthering sensationalism.


And I'm supposed to take your word?

Why are you so adamant that Amazon wasn't stealing tips?

If you read the article, the Verge, was quoting an article in the Los Angeles Times.










FYI, if you use the search function you'll find threads on AMAZON STEALING DRIVERS TIPS over a year ago.

Let me make it easier for you to find, just in case it was too hard for you to do.

It was actually two and a half years ago that AMAZON IS STEALING DRIVERS TIPS was a forum thread.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/prim...s-to-lower-their-base-pay-to-us.145756/page-4


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Then where's the lawsuits against Amazon? You're just jumping on the bandwagon when you have no stake in it. One reason for Amazon's current transparency with their pay model is that bad publicity is bad publicity even when there's no proof that Amazon stole anything. There was variable base pay probably since the beginning for Prime/WF/not logistics. Why are you so adamant to believe those drivers that complained the loudest? If they were wronged, why aren't they not suing Amazon? Again it's sensationalism that all these websites and media like to do. One created the article and hundreds looking for clicks linked to the article creating their own spin making claims they themselves have not done any research into. The Verge's article is just clickbait.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I'll update you as soon as the lawsuits start. Don't worry they're for sure on their way.

Even if the Verge is clickbait the LA times is not, your presumption that because the information was published in The Verge does not make it false.

And no, I am not "just jumping on the bandwagon". If you go through the thread I linked, you'll see that I said that drivers were getting their tips stolen two and a half years ago.



oicu812 said:


> Then where's the lawsuits against Amazon? You're just jumping on the bandwagon when you have no stake in it. One reason for Amazon's current transparency with their pay model is that bad publicity is bad publicity even when there's no proof that Amazon stole anything. There was variable base pay probably since the beginning for Prime/WF/not logistics. Why are you so adamant to believe those drivers that complained the loudest? If they were wronged, why aren't they not suing Amazon? Again it's sensationalism that all these websites and media like to do. One created the article and hundreds looking for clicks linked to the article creating their own spin making claims they themselves have not done any research into. The Verge's article is just clickbait.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UPDATE. One hour later

Want to sign up for the lawsuit?

http://audetlaw.com/investigations/amazon-driver-lawsuit/


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

observer said:


> UPDATE. One hour later
> 
> Want to sign up for the lawsuit?
> 
> http://audetlaw.com/investigations/amazon-driver-lawsuit/


Sweet burn


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

LOL. again more website propaganda. NOBODY CAN SUE AMAZON. If you've been an Amazon Flex driver for a while and think you can sue them?... YOU'RE A SUCKER FOR LAWYERS

Flex drivers are not wage employees... If you're in the program, you signed a very extensive and complicated binding arbitration agreement. And the few people who got smart and opted out... are probably not working much at all if they are still in the program.

If anybody has some sort of legal claim against Amazon it would be customers who tipped, since they were never notified that their tips were being used to subsidize minimum flex payments.

I said I wouldn't post anymore, but I still cannot believe how a MODERATOR could be so clueless and just cause more misinformation to be propagated.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

cvflexer said:


> LOL. again more website propaganda. NOBODY CAN SUE AMAZON. If you've been an Amazon Flex driver for a while and think you can sue them?... YOU'RE A SUCKER FOR LAWYERS
> 
> Flex drivers are not wage employees... If you're in the program, you signed a very extensive and complicated binding arbitration agreement. And the few people who got smart and opted out... are probably not working much at all if they are still in the program.
> 
> ...


Anybody can sue any company at any time.

Amazon is going to have an expensive nightmare going through arbitration, just like Uber/Lyft.

The lawsuit link I provided is for drivers not customers.

Lawsuits from Amazon customers are next.

Can you point out what misinformation I propagated?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Again more clickbaiting media garbage. If you bother reading, it's all alleged. Hard to prove which is what why law firm is recruiting people to join the lawsuit. The firm will make ton of money while the drivers will get shit just to get Amazon to settle (even though nothing wrong happened).



observer said:


> UPDATE. One hour later
> 
> Want to sign up for the lawsuit?
> 
> http://audetlaw.com/investigations/amazon-driver-lawsuit/


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

oicu812 said:


> Again more clickbaiting media garbage. If you bother reading, it's all alleged. Hard to prove which is what why law firm is recruiting people to join the lawsuit. The firm will make ton of money while the drivers will get shit just to get Amazon to settle (even though nothing wrong happened).


No kidding.

Everything is alleged until proven or disproven in court.

That's how it works.

Nothing for the law firm to prove, hard or otherwise, until it's in front of a court.

Again, that's how it works.

Drivers may or may not get anything. The biggest benefit to drivers is that Amazon or any _*other company *_doesn't steal drivers tips in the future.

Once again, that's how it works.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

observer said:


> No kidding.
> 
> Everything is alleged until proven or disproven in court.
> 
> ...


Again, you've already concluded that Amazon was stealing tips even though nothing was decided in a court of law. Typical.


----------

